# Has anyone done the 'extremes' of the UK mainland?



## outlash (21 Jan 2013)

I'm merely curious and half-hatching a daft plan, but has anyone done the extreme points of the UK mainland in one go?

I'm assuming by road that would be:

South: Lizard Point
North: Dunnet Head
West: Ardnamurchan Lighhouse
East: Lowestoft


Tony.


----------



## Brains (21 Jan 2013)

..... And as you be so close, stick in JoG and Lands End


----------



## outlash (21 Jan 2013)

That you could.....


----------



## mcshroom (21 Jan 2013)

Didn't @Tigerbiten do a tour of the entire coastline of GB?


----------



## Tigerbiten (21 Jan 2013)

I did all 6 a couple of years ago.
It only add around 1/3 more to the route.
I cycled Home -> LE -> 4 cardinals -> JoG -> north Shetland -> Home.
It was a good 4,000 mile tour which included using 23 ferries ........... 

Edit:- I've done bits of the coast on my last two tours, I've never done all of it in one go.


----------



## outlash (21 Jan 2013)

Excellent , that sounds like a proper tour. What was your average mileage?


Tony.


----------



## robgul (21 Jan 2013)

outlash said:


> I'm merely curious and half-hatching a daft plan, but has anyone done the extreme points of the UK mainland in one go?
> 
> I'm assuming by road that would be:
> 
> ...


 
There's also St David's Head in Wales - from there to Lowestoft is the furthest W-E without the trouble of having to go all the way to Scotland! (We rode this in 2006)

Rob


----------



## outlash (21 Jan 2013)

St. David's is lovely but the ardnamurchan peninsula is stunning, I'd happily live there. 


Tony.


----------



## Fandango (22 Jan 2013)

I am cycling around the coast of the UK when I get a chance, and St. Davids is on my trip. I have been to Lowestoft, and I hope St. Davids is nicer.


----------



## bikepacker (22 Jan 2013)

outlash said:


> I'm merely curious and half-hatching a daft plan, but has anyone done the extreme points of the UK mainland in one go?
> 
> I'm assuming by road that would be:
> 
> ...


 
I did them as part of an E2E. Also combined them with other rides.

I have to agree with outlash. Ardnamurchan is stunning if you get a chance wild camp near the lighthouse and watch the sunset over the Hebrides.


----------



## stephenjubb (22 Jan 2013)

surely for north west scotland it has to be cape wrath, whilst it is still open that is.


----------



## subaqua (22 Jan 2013)

never done them as part of a cycling tour always been when on holiday etc. I did Dunnet and JoG on a trip to Scapa Flow , Ardnamurchan point on another dive trip. Lowestoft on a holiday to Gt Yarmouth and LE and Lizard multiple times on cornish holidays. I think its something to go on the bucket list however


----------



## Willie Erskine (23 Jan 2013)

Did the 4 extremes of Scotland in 2011 in 3 days. 1200 miles from memory that's failing. Mull of Galloway, Peterhead, Dunnet Head and Ardnamurchan Point.
Aye ok, I was on a motorbike! Still a good trip and loads of cyclists out at Ardnamurchan enjoying a good spell of weather.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2013)

I wouldn't recommend Lowestoft. The last time I went there was to buy thirty gumboil machines, it was one of my worst business decisions ever.

Lowestoft used to have the most colourful fishermen in the world, LOOK...


----------



## Wowbagger (1 Feb 2013)

I've done them on two tours. LEJOG in 2007, including the Lizard and Dunnet Head, Lowestoft to Ardnamurch in 2011.
A chap I know, whom I didn't realise was a cyclist, did an entire coastal tour when he retired. His job was in Ports Training and he visited every port in Ekngalnd, Scotland and Wales. 6000 miles or so on a mid-range hybrid and with a small tent - Hilleberg Akto I think.

Edit: on reflection I don't think it was as far as that but it was still a bloody long way.


----------



## outlash (1 Feb 2013)

Superb


----------



## AnotherMunrobagger (28 Feb 2014)

I have been looking for information about the Cardinal points of mainland Scotland for a bike ride this summer and stumbled across this forum. I don't think I'll manage it in three days as Willie did though. We are looking at a sedate 19 days. Had all but one accommodation booked then realised it might have been more sensible to do it clockwise so that the southerly bits were on the more protected east coast than the windy west. Bit late to change it now. Looks just over 2000km with 27000m ascent.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Mar 2014)

I think Spurn Point has to be on that list or you have not fully completed the trip.

How you are supposed to get to Spurn Point is a bit of a mystery.

Steve


----------



## toekneep (3 Mar 2014)

We will be doing them at some point this summer on this trip. Hopefully with some outlying islands too.


----------



## andrew_s (4 Mar 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> I think Spurn Point has to be on that list or you have not fully completed the trip.
> How you are supposed to get to Spurn Point is a bit of a mystery.


Wait for low tide and walk, I should think.


----------



## snorri (4 Mar 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Lowestoft used to have the most colourful fishermen in the world, LOOK...


Amazing!


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Mar 2014)

andrew_s said:


> Wait for low tide and walk, I should think.



Iam not sure if that is possible. I will ask and find out. the point only breached recently and I have not seen it as I am in Denmark.


----------



## AnotherMunrobagger (24 Jun 2014)

I've just finished my 19 day trip around the cardinal points of mainland Scotland. Ended up as 2068km of cycling and walking with 22290m of ascent. Details can be found at http://www.cairntoul.net/ENWS 
A word of caution regarding Ardnamurchan as the most westerly point. The actual point is about a mile south of the lighthouse on some very nice grippy gabbro rock (see day 12 on my website). 
Similar comments apply to the southernmost point which like Ardnamuchan is some way away from the headland with the lighthouse. There is Kennedy's cairn on the top of the slight hill west of the vistor centre that must be almost due north of the southerly point. The slopes above the cliffs here are also quite intimidating. A rope and a belayed assistant would be very useful here if you really wanted to go as far south as possible in Scotland.
The most northerly point appears to be immediately north of the fog horn at Dunnet head. It requires climbing over a couple of walls to get there. I guess I only made it to about a metre or so away from the point as the grass was wet and the cliff is perpendicular so you wouldn't want a slip there. 
The easterly point is in an offshore oil yard in Peterhead that requires permission to enter. It's not a pretty sight or site.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jun 2014)

One summer, when I'm old(er) and retarded retired, I'd like to do a LEJOG and visit London, Cardiff, Dublin, Belfast and Edinburgh, en route.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Jun 2014)

How about making it a 6 nations tour (Like Dallagio & co did a few years ago) and you can then add Rome and Paris to the list


----------



## Ice2911 (9 Dec 2018)

AnotherMunrobagger said:


> I've just finished my 19 day trip around the cardinal points of mainland Scotland. Ended up as 2068km of cycling and walking with 22290m of ascent. Details can be found at http://www.cairntoul.net/ENWS
> A word of caution regarding Ardnamurchan as the most westerly point. The actual point is about a mile south of the lighthouse on some very nice grippy gabbro rock (see day 12 on my website).
> Similar comments apply to the southernmost point which like Ardnamuchan is some way away from the headland with the lighthouse. There is Kennedy's cairn on the top of the slight hill west of the vistor centre that must be almost due north of the southerly point. The slopes above the cliffs here are also quite intimidating. A rope and a belayed assistant would be very useful here if you really wanted to go as far south as possible in Scotland.
> The most northerly point appears to be immediately north of the fog horn at Dunnet head. It requires climbing over a couple of walls to get there. I guess I only made it to about a metre or so away from the point as the grass was wet and the cliff is perpendicular so you wouldn't want a slip there.
> The easterly point is in an offshore oil yard in Peterhead that requires permission to enter. It's not a pretty sight or site.


Just stumbled across this as it is in my mind for next year. The link no longer works and just wondered on the off chance if I can get some information, especially routes to help my planning. Thanks


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2018)

Done Meriden Cross in Warwickshire and back. A nice long days ride to the middle of the England, although GPS has shown the actual centre is 11 miles to the North. Presumably Scotland and Wales have similar


----------



## Globalti (10 Dec 2018)

Read The Kingdom by the Sea by Paul Theroux then decide whether you still fancy it or not.


----------



## Ice2911 (10 Dec 2018)

Globalti said:


> Read The Kingdom by the Sea by Paul Theroux then decide whether you still fancy it or not.


Thanks, just ordered it. Have read One man and his bike and currently reading Slow coast home, Jodie Dew. Just looking for my next challenge, getting itchy feet again.


----------



## Tigerbiten (12 Dec 2018)

This thread started in 2013 ............ 

I've now also a 5,500 mile tour which circumnavigated the UK.
I cycled to the King's Lynn and turned right. Followed the coast around until I got back to King's Lynn where I turned right for home.

Easy ............


----------



## Ice2911 (12 Dec 2018)

Tigerbiten said:


> This thread started in 2013 ............
> 
> I've now also a 5,500 mile tour which circumnavigated the UK.
> I cycled to the King's Lynn and turned right. Followed the coast around until I got back to King's Lynn where I turned right for home.
> ...


Unusually for me I searched past threads before starting a new one and hence found this. I did state ‘on the off chance’. 
How long did you take on your 5500 mile trek? How much was on main roads as I always try and stay on small roads and cycle paths if possible? I have too say I’m very tempted but would want to do it as one trip and not sure I have the time yet, or enough brownie points to leave my very understanding OH for that amount of time


----------



## albal (12 Dec 2018)

Rode the coastline last year , tho not religious ly. Missed Artnamurchen. Www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/roundbritain


----------



## Ice2911 (12 Dec 2018)

albal said:


> Rode the coastline last year , tho not religious ly. Missed Artnamurchen. Www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/roundbritain


I’m enjoying reading your blog. How tightly had you planned your route? Or was it a case of keep the wet stuff to your left?


----------



## albal (12 Dec 2018)

I didn't plan . Just went with the flow. West was wet n windy east was er windy. All in it was a great ride, well worth doing. I was told by my Preston host roughly a dozen people a year ride it.


----------



## Tigerbiten (12 Dec 2018)

I don't work anymore, so I can get out for the summer.
My first 1,000 miles take on average 35 days. 2nd -> 30 days, 3rd ->25 days.From the 4th thousand onwards I can do roughly every 20 Days.

When I do something like this, I make up a set of "rules" that I try to stick to.
Ignore cul-de-sac roads, try to stay off fast dual carriageways, any other roads are ok, ferries/bridges are fair game, etc, etc.
How close I stick to the "rules" all depends on how knackered I am.
The worse I feel, the more likely I am to "bend" the "rules".
Plus it's meant to be "fun" and by bending a "rule" it more "fun", do it.
I bypassed around Liverpool inland because I didn't feel like fighting my way into and out of the city center.

Route finding is easy.
Draw a line in a road atlas of where you want to go the next few days.
Plot the next day into a sat nav.
Roughly follow the line.
I say roughly because you can always divert if somewhere looks nice, you don't like the road you're on, etc, etc.

The only bit of road on the whole trip I really didn't like was a bit of the A77 north of Cairnryan.
Uphill, narrow, twisty, bad sight lines with a lot of lorries off the Northern Ireland ferry.
Which is the worst combo to get when your only doing sub 5 mph on a recumbent trike.

Luck ........ 

Ps. I don't do blogs ..........


----------



## waddonvale (24 May 2019)

outlash said:


> I'm merely curious and half-hatching a daft plan, but has anyone done the extreme points of the UK mainland in one go?
> 
> I'm assuming by road that would be:
> 
> ...


----------



## waddonvale (24 May 2019)

Picking up on this old thread from 2013, I'm planning to cycle the 4 extreme points of Britain in September. Based in Somerset I'll fly from Bristol to Inverness and then get the train to Thurso. Next morning up to Dunnett head and then down the east Coast and cut across the Great Glen to Fort William and Ardnamurchan before taking the Kilchoan ferry to Mull and then Craignure to Oban before heading south. I don't do camping so will be staying in small hotels and B&Bs when I can't blag a bed off friends and relations,





and averaging 100kms a day. I attach a map of my proposed route which, all being well, will take me 19 days cycling.


----------



## Ice2911 (25 May 2019)

waddonvale said:


> Picking up on this old thread from 2013, I'm planning to cycle the 4 extreme points of Britain in September. Based in Somerset I'll fly from Bristol to Inverness and then get the train to Thurso. Next morning up to Dunnett head and then down the east Coast and cut across the Great Glen to Fort William and Ardnamurchan before taking the Kilchoan ferry to Mull and then Craignure to Oban before heading south. I don't do camping so will be staying in small hotels and B&Bs when I can't blag a bed off friends and relations,
> View attachment 467745
> View attachment 467745
> and averaging 100kms a day. I attach a map of my proposed route which, all being well, will take me 19 days cycling.


I’m doing the reverse route of this starting 18th July. I live inNorwich so you will likely pass very close to me when you do it. I will stop in for one night when I do it so give me a shout if I can help out.


----------



## Toby Tyke (5 Jan 2021)

waddonvale said:


> Picking up on this old thread from 2013, I'm planning to cycle the 4 extreme points of Britain in September. Based in Somerset I'll fly from Bristol to Inverness and then get the train to Thurso. Next morning up to Dunnett head and then down the east Coast and cut across the Great Glen to Fort William and Ardnamurchan before taking the Kilchoan ferry to Mull and then Craignure to Oban before heading south. I don't do camping so will be staying in small hotels and B&Bs when I can't blag a bed off friends and relations,
> View attachment 467745
> View attachment 467745
> and averaging 100kms a day. I attach a map of my proposed route which, all being well, will take me 19 days cycling.


Hi waddonvale 
I've just picked up this thread. I'm planning on doing something similar this summer, if allowed to travel.
I was wondering if you completed this planned tour? It would be great to hear your story and gain any advice.
Thanks.


----------



## snorri (5 Jan 2021)

Hi Toby Tyke, just a comment, don't raise your hopes of getting a response from Waddonvale too highly.
If you click on "Waddonvale" just to the left of his post, you will see that he last posted on this forum on 12th August 2019 and was last seen on the forum in September 2019.


----------



## Toby Tyke (5 Jan 2021)

snorri said:


> Hi Toby Tyke, just a comment, don't raise your hopes of getting a response from Waddonvale too highly.
> If you click on "Waddonvale" just to the left of his post, you will see that he last posted on this forum on 12th August 2019 and was last seen on the forum in September 2019.


Thanks for that Snorri.
I noticed member ice2911 did the route in reverse. I will try and contact him.
Thanks.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jan 2021)

Toby Tyke said:


> Thanks for that Snorri.
> I noticed member ice2911 did the route in reverse. I will try and contact him.
> Thanks.


@Ice2911 was last here in July 2020, so again, don't hold your breath...
Looks like an excellent ride! Are you going to take in JoG and LE too?


----------



## Toby Tyke (5 Jan 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> @Ice2911 was last here in July 2020, so again, don't hold your breath...
> Looks like an excellent ride! Are you going to take in JoG and LE too?


The Doctor 
Thanks for getting in touch about @Ice2911 
Yes, I will definitely take in JoG and LE.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jan 2021)

Willie Erskine said:


> Did the 4 extremes of Scotland in 2011 in 3 days. 1200 miles from memory that's failing. Mull of Galloway, Peterhead, Dunnet Head and Ardnamurchan Point.
> Aye ok, I was on a motorbike! Still a good trip and loads of cyclists out at Ardnamurchan enjoying a good spell of weather.


I did that on my motorbike too but in 1977- it was a very quiet and foggy trip, we only knew we'd reached the headlands when we felt the vibrations from the sound of the foghorns!


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jan 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> @Ice2911 was last here in July 2020, so again, don't hold your breath...
> Looks like an excellent ride! Are you going to take in JoG and LE too?


mm - first waddonvale, then ice2911 - have we happened upon a cyclists' Bermuda triangle?
Be careful innocent followers of this thread/route.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Jan 2021)

Just posting a link to the corresponding thread in the LEJOG sub-section, which covers some similar ground. If one rides the four 'cardinal points, it's worth starting/ending at JoG and at LE, imo, for a tiny percentage distance longer, given Dunnet Head and the Lizard are to be visited.
Has links to @waddonvale 's and @Ice2911 's accounts, both of which are good reading.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/gb-mainland-four-cardinal-points-lejog.243303/


----------



## mjr (27 Jan 2021)

Fandango said:


> I am cycling around the coast of the UK when I get a chance, and St. Davids is on my trip. I have been to Lowestoft, and I hope St. Davids is nicer.


Lowestoft's southern sea front is lovely, but the industrial zone between it and the easternmost marker at Ness Point is not a joyful cycle, with a choice between the obvious A12 or following the waymarked cycle route through a pointless climb and a no-cycling zone.


----------



## bikepacker (20 Feb 2021)

Back in 2008 I did LEJOG going via Lizard Point, Lowestoft, Arnamurchan Point and Dunnet Head.


----------

